# Understanding the 4-Week Block ? Part 3: Finishing Up The Program



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the final part of a 3-part series on how to develop a training program. If you missed the two previous installments, I suggest you check them out. Part 1: Advancing our Training Program Part 2: Goals and Organization If you have been reading all along, then you know that we have already developed [...]

*Read More...*


----------

